

Tax Fraud Is a $30B Industry (and Growing) - billhendricksjr
http://www.texasenterprise.utexas.edu/2015/02/26/finance/tax-fraud-30-billion-industry-and-growing

======
JoeAltmaier
SO, on a $1T take, that's like 3%. Ignore it.

~~~
lkbm
It's a tiny percentage, but the real question is whether the cost of claiming
it exceeds the benefit.

~~~
billhendricksjr
There are some very basic things that could be done to reduce tax fraud.
Requiring employers to e-file W-2s to IRS at the same time they send them to
their employees would cut this problem down significantly.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I'm in favor of automating taxes completely. Its an entropic waste of human
talent to spend 3 months every year, smart people thrashing over numbers.
Imagine what they could accomplish!

~~~
billhendricksjr
I couldn't agree more!

